# PSX Games Backups using Free McBoot



## G1Convoy (Sep 28, 2021)

I have  the Orginal Fat PlayStation 2 with a FreeMcBoot Memory card installed and I am trying to play PSX Games with out going to popstarter but with a backup CD is there away to do that with the Backups I all ready have?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 28, 2021)

G1Convoy said:


> I have  the Orginal Fat PlayStation 2 with a FreeMcBoot Memory card installed and I am trying to play PSX Games with out going to popstarter but with a backup CD is there away to do that with the Backups I all ready have?


There is more than one model of Fat PS2. The last types had a number SCPH-*5*xxxx. For those models → MechaPwn – permanent modification –
Older models up to SCPH-*3*xxxx cannot use MechaPwn, but if you have a NTSC-U or PAL (*not* NTSC-J) console and a compatible game, try tonyhax. – tedious, has to be repeated on each boot –
*
Good luck and have fun!*


----------



## G1Convoy (Sep 28, 2021)

I am using FreeMcBoot and mine is 3xxxx but what I am wondering is I am using Free Mcboot  to play PS2 Backup games via ESR is there away to do the same for PS1 Games with out having to upload them to a USB Stick and using Pop using FreeMcboot with out doing any kinda actually Physical modification to my PS2


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 28, 2021)

G1Convoy said:


> I am using FreeMcBoot and mine is 3xxxx but what I am wondering is I am using Free Mcboot  to play PS2 Backup games via ESR is there away to do the same for PS1 Games with out having to upload them to a USB Stick and using Pop using FreeMcboot with out doing any kinda actually Physical modification to my PS2


Tonyhax then. It is not a physical modification, not even a permanent software modification. Gone after a power cycle (or even the reset button).

In outline form:
Start legit PS1 game with exploit file on PS1 memory card, trigger exploit, tonyhax comes up and tells you to remove legit game and insert backup.

FreeMcBoot isn't required for this (only for preparing the PS1 memory card).


----------



## notimp (Sep 28, 2021)

Yep. Tonyhax works. (If your PS2s DVD laser is still up to the task of reading PS1 games.  )

Also Popstarter (Isos from USB (or HDD, I've the USB method set up), via an emulator). But compatibility for Popstarter on PS2 is way lower. (It doesnt use the official Sony backcompatibility layer.)


----------



## G1Convoy (Sep 28, 2021)

How do I install Tonyhax


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 28, 2021)

G1Convoy said:


> How do I install Tonyhax


Much information and manual are on official page:
https://orca.pet/tonyhax/

Installation manual:
https://orca.pet/tonyhax/game-exploit.html


----------

